
I tried starting a manufacturing unit in India. A tale of bureaucratic nightmare - newyankee
https://superr.in/economy/i-tried-starting-a-manufacturing-unit-in-india/?unapproved=176&moderation-hash=9ceb026caef6d25f56bb6151fca38736#comment-176
======
ffpip
Its a lot of work to do anything in a government office here. Long queues,
decades old certificates and forms are needed, employees are not familiar with
tech, and so on.

Its very easy to just pay them (bribe) and get all the required clearances.
Corruption is extremely high for this reason here. Sometimes you can't even
get a thing done without bribing someone.

Its getting better every year. There is still some hope.

